# Verbindungsprobleme / samsung odyssey g9 / Displayport



## Bulveigh86 (14. April 2021)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich mit meinem Latein am Ende bin, habe ich mich hier mal registriert, in der Hoffnung das mir jemand helfen kann..

*Setting:*
Bildschirm: Samsung Odyssey g9 (Firmware: 1010.2)
Kabel: 8K Displayport 1.4
Grafikkarte: NVIDIA  Geforce GTX 3080 (Treiberversion: 465.89 (30.04.2021)
(Glaube sonst ist nichts relevant)

*Problembeschreibung:*
Der Bildschirm kann als "Zwei Bildschirme" verwendet werden, indem man 2 DP Kabel anschließt.

Schließe ich ein Kabel an, läuft der Bildschirm ohne Probleme. 240hz. HDR. 5120 x 1440. Alles einwandfrei!

Schließe ich das zweite kabel an, bekomme ich kein Signal mehr. PC lässt sich einfach nicht starten.

*Bereits versucht:*
- Beide Kabel einzeln betrieben
- verschiedene Slots
- alles vom strom + warten
- im laufenden betrieb anschließen
- Firmware Update vom Bildschirm

Der PC ist "nagelneu" (Dezember 2020), und ist treibertechnisch überall auf dem neusten Stand.

Ich hoffe irgendwer hat hier noch eine geistreiche Idee. Für mich ist das ganze Thema Displayport einfach voodoo...

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## tripod (14. April 2021)

du hattest es schon fast.
du musst allerdings auch den pip/pbp-modus direkt am bildschirm noch aktivieren.

lt. anleitung:
PIP/PBP-Modus Schalten Sie den PIP/PBP-Modus ein oder aus. Wenn das Quellgerät kein Videosignal in einer geeigneten Auflösung für eine Anzeige im PIP/PBP-Modus sendet, wird möglicherweise ein leerer Bildschirm angezeigt, wenn die PIP/PBP-Funktion aktiviert wird. ― Die 4K-Ausgabe von einem AV-Gerät wird nicht unterstützt, wenn der PIP/PBP-Modus auf Ein gestellt ist
so sieht das ganze bei meinem lg aus.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


hier musst du dann eben die zweiteilung wählen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sobald du dann beide dp-kabel wieder angeschlossen hast sollte es klappen


----------



## Bulveigh86 (14. April 2021)

[Edit][Update)

@tripod
Erstmal vielen Dank an dich! Wenn ich den Bildschirm in den PBP modus stelle, zeigt er beide bildschirme an.

*Problem jetzt:*
Es gibt keine PBP einstellung, in der einer der Bildschirme das ganze Bild einnimmt. Kann also nicht in maximaler Auflösung spielen.

Wenn ich jedoch PBP aus mache, verliert er wieder die Verbindung. In youtube Videos machen Tester aber genau das.


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2021)

Die nutzen dann wahrscheinlich auch 2 PCs.


----------



## Bulveigh86 (14. April 2021)

PBP Beispiel

Nee, wie man in dem video sehen kann, ist es einfach eine erweiterung.

Das einzige was ich mir noch vorstellen könnte:

Er hat einen Screen per Displayport und einen per HDMI angeschlossen.. Vielleicht liegts daran? hmm


----------



## HisN (14. April 2021)

Fragste den Youtuber?
Aber da er es mit einer PS4 probiert (steht jedenfalls in der Beschreibung, ich hab mir das Video nicht angeschaut), die wohl kein DP-Ausgang haben dürfte .....


----------



## JoM79 (14. April 2021)

Du hast also ausprobiert:
PbP Modus aktiviert und 50:50 Trennung.
Danach mit einem DP Kabel, kein Erfolg.
Mit 2 DP Kabeln, kein Erfolg.
Mit DP und HDMI Kabel, kein Erfolg.
Richtig?

Ich verstehe auch nicht deine Aussage mit PbP und ganzer Bildschirm.
Das Eine schliesst doch das Andere aus.


----------



## Bulveigh86 (14. April 2021)

@HisN
Er hat es mit der PS versucht, aber in dem Video nutzt er nen PC
Aber ja, ich glaube ich schreibe ihn mal an!


@JoM79
Probiert:
1 DP Kabel - Funktioniert
2 DP Kabel PBP Aktiv - Funktioniert
2 DP Kabel PBP Deaktiviert - Funktioniert nicht

Was ich brauche, und in dem Video ja auch funktioniert:
2 Kabel Anschließen, und zwischen den Modi wechseln können.

Grund:
Manchmal machen 2 Bildschirme Sinn. Links Spiel, rechts Handbuch (oder was auch immer!)
Aber wenn ich dann irgendeine Ultrawide Simulation spielen möchte, würde ich gerne auf einem ultrawide Bild spielen. Dafür hätte ich jetzt gedacht, deaktiviere ich einfach PBP.

Aktuell muss ich dafür das Kabel entfernen.  Das klingt für mich irgendwie nicht sehr gewollt, und funktioniert in dem Beispiel ja auch definitiv anders.


----------



## tripod (15. April 2021)

du könntest noch die software "easy setting box" von samsung testen, ob die dir bei deinem problem hilft.





						Solutions easy setting box Monitor | Support | Samsung Display Solutions
					






					displaysolutions.samsung.com


----------

